# FR: Si aucun + ne



## Bandama

Bonjour!

Je voudrais savoir si "aucun/e" plus "ne" explétif a une valeur positive ou négative, ça veut dire, si la traduction correcte est "any" ou, en revanche, on doit le traduire comme "none". Je pense aux cas si ambigus (pour moi, au moins) comme celui-ci de la "Redevance audiovisuelle" sur la  déclaration des revenues  :

"*Si aucune* de vos résidences *n'est* équipée d'un téléviseur, cochez la case" serait:

a) "If any... " ou b) "If none..."

Ces phrases veulent dire justement le contraire.

En général, est-ce qu'il y a une règle pour connaître la valeur positive ou négative de "aucun/e"?

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## CapnPrep

Ce serait (b). Les propositions de condition n'autorisent pas le _ne_ explétif. Il s'agit ici d'un « vrai » _ne_ sémantique, _aucune _a donc une valeur négative.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Pour ma part, c'est bien un non explétif, car ce n'est pas une négation.

Si c'était un non de négation, cela équivaudrait à :
*Si aucune* de vos résidences *n'est* *pas* équipée d'un téléviseur
Et pour moi, "aucune n'est pas" signifie "toutes sont"

Or pour moi, il est également clair que :
*aucune* de vos résidences *n'est* équipée d'un téléviseur
signifie
si toutes vos résidences n'ont pas de télévision

Donc bien none


----------



## itka

Non, il s'agit bien ici d'une vraie négation et non d'un "ne explétif".

"Aucun" fonctionne comme "personne" ou "rien", en tant que seconde partie de la négation.
Selon leur fonction, on aura :
En objet :
_Je *n'*ai vu *aucun* étudiant._
comme _"Je *n*'ai vu *personne*" ou "Je *n*'ai *rien* vu"_
En sujet :
_*Aucun* (étudiant)* n*'est venu.
*Personne* *n'*est venu.
*Rien n'*est venu._


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonsoir,

Bienque nous fussions d'accord sur le sens de ces phrases,  le cas "en sujet" m'a perturbé.

Je dois admettre que votre explication sur le cas "en objet" me semble évidente.

Désolé de m'être fourvoyé !


----------



## Bandama

Merci beaucoup à tous.

Il me semble que la question de s'il s'agit ou pas d'un "ne" explétif a dominé la discussion quand j'étais plus en doute sur le le sens de la phrase.

J'ai bien entendu que que dois interpréter la phase comme "Si vous n'avez pas de téléviseur dans aucune de vos résidences... ". Merci, seulement que la façon dans laquelle la phrase a été écrite, dans ce contexte si particulier, m'a semblé très ambigu: "If none of your houses is equipped with a tv set, please tick the box". Ça serait pour moi plus logique (moins perverse, en réalité, parce qu'on vois clairement l'intention:  la présomption que vous avez un téléviseur) de demander "If any of your houses is equipped with a tv set, please tick the box"". 

Comment est-ce que vous traduiriez en français cette dernière phrase ("If any....")?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## itka

> "If any of your houses is equipped with a tv set, please tick the box"


_"Si quelqu'une de vos résidences est équipée d'un téléviseur, veuillez cocher la case"._
Bien entendu, il s'agit d'une traduction littérale. Personne ne dirait cela.


----------



## Bandama

Merci beaucoup.

Pardonnez moi si je vous dérange. Vous avez dit que personne ne dirait cela. Comment est-ce que vous traduiriez des phrases qui commencent avec: "If any of...". Comme, par example:

"If any of your friends..." ("Si quelqu'un /e de vos ami(e)s", je suppose)

Est-ce que il y a une différence pour utiliser " quelqu'un/e" quand il s'agit d'une personne ou d'un objet? Pour quoi est-ce que la phrase que vous avez traduite n'est pas normal?

Merci de nouveau.


----------



## Lacuzon

Je traduirais par :

_"Si une de vos résidences est équipée d'un téléviseur, veuillez cocher la case"._
_ou mieux :_
_"Si l'une de vos résidences est équipée d'un téléviseur, veuillez cocher la case"._

Ca donnerait "If one of ... " en littéral mais "If any of ..." semble plus naturel en anglais.


----------



## CapnPrep

Bandama said:


> Merci, seulement que la façon dans laquelle la phrase a été écrite, dans ce contexte si particulier, m'a semblé très ambigu: "If none of your houses is equipped with a tv set, please tick the box". Ça serait pour moi plus logique (moins perverse, en réalité, parce qu'on vois clairement l'intention:  la présomption que vous avez un téléviseur) de demander "If any of your houses is equipped with a tv set, please tick the box"".


Mais la phrase n'est pas ambiguë* ! Et elle n'est ni plus ni moins « logique » — d'un point de vue grammatical — que la version positive que tu proposes. Et pour l'État, la version négative est clairement préférable : tout le monde va payer la redevance par défaut.

*Si toutes mes résidences sont équipées de _plusieurs_ téléviseurs, dois-je cocher la case ?



Lacuzon said:


> Je traduirais par :
> 
> _"Si une de vos résidences est équipée d'un téléviseur, veuillez cocher la case"._


Là encore, il suffit que chaque résidence soit équipée de plusieurs téléviseurs… Les riches ont tous les avantages.


----------



## itka

> "If any of your friends..." ("Si quelqu'un /e de vos ami(e)s", je suppose)


Non. 
"Si quelqu'un de vos amis..." est une tournure tout à fait correcte mais comme je l'ai écrit plus haut, personne ne dirait cela couramment. 
On peut l'écrire ou lire un texte contenant cette expression, mais elle me paraît bien trop littéraire pour être dite dans un discours normal. 

Habituellement, lorsque je parle, je ne traduis pas de l'anglais, et pour exprimer cette idée, je dirais simplement, comme l'a proposé Lacuzon : 
_"Si l'un de vos amis..." _et s'il fallait absolument exprimer l'idée qui manque ici, j'ajouterais quelque chose comme :
_"Si l'un quelconque de vos amis..." ou "Si l'un de vos amis quel qu'il soit..."

_J'ajoute, que pour être tout à fait complet, comme CapnPrep l'a fait remarquer,  il faudrait préciser :_ "Si un ou plusieurs de vos amis..."
_


----------



## Lacuzon

> Originally Posted by *Lacuzon*
> 
> 
> Je traduirais par :
> 
> _"Si une de vos résidences est équipée d'un téléviseur, veuillez cocher la case"._
> 
> 
> Là encore, il suffit que chaque résidence soit équipée de plusieurs téléviseurs… Les riches ont tous les avantages.


 
C'est là un pinaillage digne d'un polyvalent  entre si inclusif et si exclusif.

Par _Si l'une de vos résidences est équipée d'un téléviseur, veuillez cocher la case"_ je ne pense pas être le seul à comprendre _Si l'une, au moins, de vos résidences est équipée d'un téléviseur, veuillez cocher la case"_ et non _Si seulement une de vos résidences est équipée d'un téléviseur, veuillez cocher la case"_

D'ailleurs, en mathémathiques pour traduire un si exclusif on utilise "si et seulement si"


----------



## Bandama

Très intéressant la discussion, merci.

En fait, l'année dernière je n'ai pas vu, ou compris, la question sur les téléviseurs et j'ai été obligé à payer l'impôt parce que je n'ai pas coché la case correspondent, quand, en réalité, je n'ai pas de téléviseur chez moi.
Il me semble, mis à part la question grammatical, que les questions négatives du type "Si vous ne voulez pas recevoir de publicité, clochez la coche" ne sont pas ce que l'on attend de l'État. Mais c'est mon opinion, enfin.


----------



## Nicomon

Salut,

Suggestion à retardement... dans le contexte précis de ce fil :

_If one =  Si l'une_
_If any = Si l'une ou l'autre_  (either one of)

Any house equipped with a TV set = Toute maison équipée d'un téléviseur = N'importe laquelle


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Bandama et bienvenue sur ce forum ! 



Bandama said:


> [...] Il me semble, mis à part la question grammatical, que les questions négatives du type "Si vous ne voulez pas recevoir de publicité, clochez la coche" ne sont pas ce que l'on attend de l'État. Mais c'est mon opinion, enfin.


 
Hé hé !  L'administration française présuppose effectivement que tu as au moins un téléviseur quelque part, dans l'une [quelconque] de tes maisons (oui, elle suppose aussi que tu peux avoir plusieurs maisons ! ). Ce qui est vrai d'ailleurs : une large majorité de Français possède bien au moins un téléviseur. Elle essaie donc avec cette formulation de faire en sorte que la large majorité n'ait pas à cocher cette case pour qu'elle récolte le plus possible de redevances. 
En prime elle a quelques étrangers égarés qui ne comprennent pas bien le sens de la phrase et ne cochent pas la case quand il aurait fallu le faire. Ça augmente ses entrées d'argent, pourquoi s'en priver ?!  Nouveau bonus ! 
Mais je te rassure, beaucoup de Français sans télé oublient aussi de cocher cette case, tout simplement parce qu'ils ne la voient pas (ça a été mon cas la première fois !  ). 
Suite des joyeusetés après l'avoir cochée : on vient sonner chez toi pour vérifier que tu n'as effectivement pas de télé ! 
Bon courage avec la paperasse française !


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Je confirme les propos de KaRiNe_Fr, l'état va si loin dans sa supposition que tout un chacun détient un téléviseur, que dans sa déclaration simplifiée disponible en ligne, la case n'apparaît pas et est considérée comme non cochée ; donc comme si le contribuable avait forcément la tétévision !

Or, il se trouve que je n'ai pas de télévision, ce qui me vaut également la courtoise  visite régulière d'un polyvalent.

Je ne serais d'ailleurs pas étonné qu'un jour l'état ne pose plus du tout la question ... (Ce serait dommage, je ne verrais plus la polyvalente )

Pour revenir au sujet du fil, dans la vie courante, la phrase suivante (contredisez-moi si besoin mais je me sentirais alors bien seul) : Si _l'une de vos_ sera comprise comme _Si au moins une de vos_ ou _Si l'une quelconque_ de vos ; mais pas comme _si une seule de vos _ni _si seulement une de vos _ni_ Si et seulement si une de vos _

_Ex : Est-ce qu'une de vos filles aurait les yeux bleus ?_
Même si les deux ont les yeux bleus, je répondrai oui

Mais avec _: Est-ce que seulement une de vos filles aurait les yeux bleus ?_ Alors, si les deux ont les yeux bleus, je répondrai non

D'autres avis ?

PS : Bizarre ce _contredisez-moi_ ! Où est la logique ?


----------



## Nicomon

Lacuzon said:


> Pour revenir au sujet du fil, dans la vie courante, la phrase suivante (contredisez-moi si besoin mais je me sentirais alors bien seul) : Si _l'une de vos_ sera comprise comme _Si au moins une de vos_ ou _Si l'une quelconque_ de vos ; mais pas comme _si une seule de vos _ni _si seulement une de vos _ni_ Si et seulement si une de vos _



Désolée de ne pas te contredire ... je suis d'accord.  
J'ai suggéré plus haut de traduire _if any _par _si l'une ou l'autre_ - que par choix personnel je préfère à _l'une quelconque /quelle quelle soit _](je n'aime pas le son kk) -  mais je comprendrais _l'une de vos_ comme _n'importe laquelle/either one of _.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,

En fait, la phrase exacte est : « Si aucune de vos résidences (principale ou secondaire) n'est équipée d'un téléviseur, cochez la case. »
J'ai souligné la partie entre parenthèses que n'avait pas mentionné Bandama. 
Il suffit bien d'avoir un seul téléviseur quelque part pour ne pas cocher la case.



Lacuzon said:


> [...] Je confirme les propos de KaRiNe_Fr, l'état va si loin dans sa supposition que tout un chacun détient un téléviseur, que dans sa déclaration simplifiée disponible en ligne, la case n'apparaît pas et est considérée comme non cochée ; donc comme si le contribuable avait forcément la tétévision ![...]


Je viens de la remplir en ligne également, et j'ai pourtant bien trouvé la case à cocher : cf. fichier joint !


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonsoir,

Je me suis mal exprimé, je ne voulais pas parler de la déclaration simplifiée en ligne, mais de la déclaration ultra-simplifiée qui s'affiche juste après s'être identifié.


----------

